# What size heater?



## khiyasu (Jan 12, 2016)

What size heater would you recommend for a 33 medium planted tank? 150w? 

Also any brand preference? A lot of aqueon pro, eheim jäger or fluval electronics being recommended. 

Thanks


----------



## thegrandpoohbah (Jan 6, 2016)

The rule of thumb is 5 watts per gallon so 150 watts is about right. That's what I would use. I've lost faith in the Jagers after a couple failed. My preference at the moment is the Fluval E series though they don't seem to come in a 150 watt model.


----------



## khiyasu (Jan 12, 2016)

How long have you had the fluval e series? Read some reviews and lots of mentions that they are hard to operate if there isn't any flow going through them? May get algae buildup too?

Anyone have any experience with the fluval m series?


----------



## khiyasu (Jan 12, 2016)

thegrandpoohbah said:


> The rule of thumb is 5 watts per gallon so 150 watts is about right. That's what I would use. I've lost faith in the Jagers after a couple failed. My preference at the moment is the Fluval E series though they don't seem to come in a 150 watt model.


I'm quite intrigued by the Fluval E series, it may look weird but I quite like the look. The E-100 is rated for a 30 gallon tank. Would that be sufficient for my 33 gallon? The next step up is the E-200 which I'm wondering if that would be too much for my tank?


----------



## thegrandpoohbah (Jan 6, 2016)

I've run my E-300 on a 45G and a 75G. Flow isn't a concern for me, I am running Rena XP3 canister filters.


----------



## khiyasu (Jan 12, 2016)

So would you say the e-200 is better for the 33 gallon?


----------



## KTown mbunamani (Jan 1, 2016)

Loads of good info on American Aquarium. Check it out.


----------



## khiyasu (Jan 12, 2016)

KTown mbunamani said:


> Loads of good info on American Aquarium. Check it out.


American Aquarium doesnt have much about heaters, and seems that some of their information is a bit outdated?


----------



## KTown mbunamani (Jan 1, 2016)

khiyasu said:


> American Aquarium doesnt have much about heaters, and seems that some of their information is a bit outdated?


Aquarium Heaters; Review, Size, Heater Information

Is this the article you found? Not sure, but it sounds good to me. But then I've been tankless for a while. Anyway, I don't think wattages have changed. He admits, like many people that Eheim (formerly Ebo) Jagers are about the best quality. There's a few bad reviews from when they where being made in China for a while. But they're coming out of Germany again, and said to be top notch again. Good enough for me, I've got two of them heading my way from Pets and Ponds. $38 each for 100 watt Jagers.


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

I have been using Jagers for years, and have never had an issue with them. (Knock on wood!) 100 watt would be perfect for a 33 gal, and only $36.70 at J&L Aquatics. King Ed's usually has good prices on em too. Roger's carrys them also.


----------



## khiyasu (Jan 12, 2016)

KTown mbunamani said:


> Aquarium Heaters; Review, Size, Heater Information
> 
> Is this the article you found? Not sure, but it sounds good to me. But then I've been tankless for a while. Anyway, I don't think wattages have changed. He admits, like many people that Eheim (formerly Ebo) Jagers are about the best quality. There's a few bad reviews from when they where being made in China for a while. But they're coming out of Germany again, and said to be top notch again. Good enough for me, I've got two of them heading my way from Pets and Ponds. $38 each for 100 watt Jagers.


That wasnt the article I saw. That's helpful. Thanks!


----------



## khiyasu (Jan 12, 2016)

Plumberboy said:


> I have been using Jagers for years, and have never had an issue with them. (Knock on wood!) 100 watt would be perfect for a 33 gal, and only $36.70 at J&L Aquatics. King Ed's usually has good prices on em too. Roger's carrys them also.


Great thanks. I'll probably stop by there today


----------



## KTown mbunamani (Jan 1, 2016)

Yup, people tend to go overkill on the wattage. Then if the heater gets stuck in the on position....cooked fish anyone? 

100 watts is good for 20-40 gallons, so I wouldn't go more than that.


----------



## thegrandpoohbah (Jan 6, 2016)

KTown mbunamani said:


> Yup, people tend to go overkill on the wattage. Then if the heater gets stuck in the on position....cooked fish anyone?
> 
> 100 watts is good for 20-40 gallons, so I wouldn't go more than that.


I used to think that too. Then I moved up north where it gets below -40C in the winter. I tried to use a 100W heater in a 26G tank, it only managed to get the temp up to around 72F (I aim for 78F in my tropical tanks).

And to the OP, I retract my recommendation of the Fluval E series heaters. Mine JUST crapped out last night after less than a year. It will now only adjust the temperature up and not down. I figured the temperature setting might cycle around again but no, it just maxes out at 93F and stays there.


----------



## cpat83 (Sep 1, 2015)

KTown mbunamani said:


> Yup, people tend to go overkill on the wattage. Then if the heater gets stuck in the on position....cooked fish anyone?
> 
> 100 watts is good for 20-40 gallons, so I wouldn't go more than that.


Depends on location, if it is in your house then yes, however I have 20-40 gallon tanks in my garage (while it is insulated and heated) I require a 150Watt heater for the tanks to maintain 80 deg....the 100 watt could do it but it was on 24/7.


----------



## khiyasu (Jan 12, 2016)

I ended up getting the 100W Eheim. Liked the Fluval E but it was double the price. Its been doing a good job with the tank so far keeping temperature where I need it and my tank is in the house so it should be fine. Looking back maybe I wouldve gone 125W instead but 100W seems to be doing the job.


----------



## KTown mbunamani (Jan 1, 2016)

Good choice!


----------

